# Wing Chun books



## Hagakure (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just wondering whether you guys read books about Wing Chun, and if so, what it is that you specifically look for? Is there anything for you that agree/think makes a better book? What are the specific areas of interest that keep you enthralled in said book?

Answers on a postcard please. 

H


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 23, 2009)

This is a good topic.  I have wondered myself about WC books.  I went to a few Barnes & Noble bookstores looking for some WC books.  

I found some books, mainly showing step by step techniques.  To me this is ok but I can find the same on youtube and it a "moving picture"  lol.

I would prefer a book on thought, theories and explanations on things.  Technique is fine but more of them mental and in depth stuff is what I am looking for but have yet to find.  

Thank goodness I am able to get a lot of it from you guys on here but it would be nice to find a book as well.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 23, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> This is a good topic. I have wondered myself about WC books. I went to a few Barnes & Noble bookstores looking for some WC books.
> 
> I found some books, mainly showing step by step techniques. To me this is ok but I can find the same on youtube and it a "moving picture" lol.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed. With regards to static photos, they have to be pretty good to be able to learn from them. Although, that said, watching videos can be too quick to catch anything. So...  

Thanks for the feedback. 

H


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I believe once you have a strong foundation in Wing Chun. Watching Videos and Reading certain books would be a great way to increase your understanding of WC. Along with taking notes in class with your sifu and also making notes of things you learn from your own training. Kinda of like a journal of self practice. It could become a greater book one day you can publish yourself.




Hagakure said:


> Agreed. With regards to static photos, they have to be pretty good to be able to learn from them. Although, that said, watching videos can be too quick to catch anything. So...
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> H


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 23, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Well I believe once you have a strong foundation in Wing Chun. Watching Videos and Reading certain books would be a great way to increase your understanding of WC. Along with taking notes in class with your sifu and also making notes of things you learn from your own training. Kinda of like a journal of self practice. It could become a greater book one day you can publish yourself.


 
I like it! 

If I'm honest, I'm thinking of writing a book about it. Just in the ideas phase at the moment, I've a load myself, but then I thought, what would people want? I've written a few things in the past, never bothered to push for them to be published, they were merely the rough edits, but writing's something I've always enjoyed. So... Just ideas for now though.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 23, 2009)

I would love to see a manuscript copy of Wong Shun Leung and Yip Man notes on Wing Chun. Imagine someone having every note that Yip Man ever wrote from the time when he first started learning WC to the time when He was very old. You could see how his basic strategy and approach change as he got older. An you could get alot of insight to his training.





Hagakure said:


> I like it!
> 
> If I'm honest, I'm thinking of writing a book about it. Just in the ideas phase at the moment, I've a load myself, but then I thought, what would people want? I've written a few things in the past, never bothered to push for them to be published, they were merely the rough edits, but writing's something I've always enjoyed. So... Just ideas for now though.


----------



## geezer (Feb 23, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> I would love to see a manuscript copy of Wong Shun Leung and Yip Man notes on Wing Chun. Imagine someone having every note that Yip Man ever wrote from the time when he first started learning WC to the time when He was very old. *You could see how his basic strategy and approach change as he got older.* An you could get alot of insight to his training.


 
Absolutely, Yoshi. How did his approach _evolve_ throughout his life? That's what I was trying to get at answering your post on the Lok Yiu/Leung Ting thread. The closest we can come to finding that out is to look at what is practiced by the best students from various periods of his life. And, because of the egos involved, it would be hard to get an objective view. But if you could look at several top students from each period, you could get a pretty good idea. Too bad we are all too busy trying to prove who's best to openly share that kind of information.


----------



## bully (Feb 23, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Well I believe once you have a strong foundation in Wing Chun. Watching Videos and Reading certain books would be a great way to increase your understanding of WC. Along with taking notes in class with your sifu and also making notes of things you learn from your own training. Kinda of like a journal of self practice. It could become a greater book one day you can publish yourself.



Good idea, my wife made me write a training diary and it helps as you can look back at what you were doing.

Sean Rawcliffe mentions in his book that he wrote notes whenever he visited Ip Chun in Hong Kong. He says he has so many note books full of drawings and his thoughts/training etc of the time. They would be a great read I think, especially as he has been travelling to HK since the late 80's to train with Ip Chun.

I read whatever I can get book wise on WC. Alot of them obviously repeat things like the history etc but I think I can get something out of all the WC books I have read, even if is a tiny fraction of the book.


----------



## paulus (Feb 23, 2009)

bully said:


> Good idea, my wife made me write a training diary and it helps as you can look back at what you were doing.


I think this is a great idea. I've started keeping a record of not just what I do, but also the time I spend on it too. That way, I can tell whether I'm fooling myself into thinking I'm training more than I really am!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 23, 2009)

Well the problem I see looking at his students would simply be they too evolved over time. What worked for Yip man not work well for a younger an stronger fighter. What works for Yip Man came from decades of practice. So many other of his students would have had to adapt their WC to their frame,body,strength and agility. 



Also everyones mind is different. The way I learn something is different than the way you learn it. For instance. If ten of us was in Yip Man's class at the same time. All ten of us WC would look differently because of our mental intrepretation. Now some basic theories may stay the same but alot of stuff he taught man have been received differently from certain people. So looking at his students wouldn't be the best way to grade his knowledge. 

In fact the goal of every teacher is to produce students who kung fu are better than his.


If that was the case would see even more evolution of many of his students.


But is a good idea...maybe because thats the only option to look at his students.



geezer said:


> Absolutely, Yoshi. How did his approach _evolve_ throughout his life? That's what I was trying to get at answering your post on the Lok Yiu/Leung Ting thread. The closest we can come to finding that out is to look at what is practiced by the best students from various periods of his life. And, because of the egos involved, it would be hard to get an objective view. But if you could look at several top students from each period, you could get a pretty good idea. Too bad we are all too busy trying to prove who's best to openly share that kind of information.


 


So name some things you got out reading various books on WC?



> *Bully Posted*; Good idea, my wife made me write a training diary and it helps as you can look back at what you were doing.
> 
> Sean Rawcliffe mentions in his book that he wrote notes whenever he visited Ip Chun in Hong Kong. He says he has so many note books full of drawings and his thoughts/training etc of the time. They would be a great read I think, especially as he has been travelling to HK since the late 80's to train with Ip Chun.
> 
> I read whatever I can get book wise on WC. Alot of them obviously repeat things like the history etc but I think I can get something out of all the WC books I have read, even if is a tiny fraction of the book.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Feb 24, 2009)

My most favorites; the "Wing Tsun Kuen", "Dynamic Wing Tsun"& "Tao of Jeet Kune Do"
(geezers mug? Dynamic was published in 1986 I had the pleasure of meeting
GM leung Ting and Sifu Robert Jacquet a year later at a seminar that came to our town.I remember that day like it was yesterday.


----------



## bigbadade (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with you guys on the step by step pictures V theory content of the book. A few great examples of, in my opinion grwat WC books are 'Why Wing Chun Works', 'Simple thinking Intelligent Fighters' by Alan Gibson and also 'Wing Chun' by Ip Chun and 'Simply Wing Chun' by Shaun Rawcliffe.....


----------



## bully (Mar 6, 2009)

bigbadade said:


> I agree with you guys on the step by step pictures V theory content of the book. A few great examples of, in my opinion grwat WC books are 'Why Wing Chun Works', 'Simple thinking Intelligent Fighters' by Alan Gibson and also 'Wing Chun' by Ip Chun and 'Simply Wing Chun' by Shaun Rawcliffe.....



Got all but the intelligent fighters one, very good books.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 6, 2009)

I picked up a book at the used bookstore back in December, _"Wing Chun Kung-Fu"_ by J. Limm Yee (technical editor Bruce Lee), which was published in 1972.  Interesting reading, so far I am just skimming it and seeing some similarity to isshinryu, my style karate.


----------



## bs10927 (Mar 6, 2009)

i have a book called Close Range Combat.  the 1st of a series.
it's pretty good. i refer to it once in a while.  i'll get the 2nd book when i get a chance.  i think it'd be worth checking out.


----------



## Ogriv83 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ive got Shawn Rawcliffe's Simply Wing Chun and think its great. I have a few others handed down to me but i havn't looked at them yet.


----------



## matsu (Apr 9, 2009)

hey guys
 as with anything i do i try to find out as much as i can  relevant to it.
karate/bonsai/bodybuilding/cars and wing chun,for example!
none of these are five minute wonders. each lasted at least 8 years and wing chun keeps me occupied that i can see me doing this far longer altho i,m only a year in!
i have always written training journals-weights to keep an accurate score of how much i ncresed each lift for an example.
and now each class i write at least one page of scribble trying to remember some key things i learnt that night- a drill a foot position. a comment on how someone else remembers to do something
i collect books full stop-on every aspect of my hobbies-even now i peruse karate books!!#
and dont forget if you go through all these topics on all these pages here on this website and every other WC?WT site you could cut and paste soooooo much info it would be impossible to absorb.
*you could build a pretty decent manual just copying all mooks posts to be honest!!! his contributions to to my research has been invaluable*.let  alone kamon guys si-je and yoshi!
so much stuuf. has someone honestly collated all this and tried to find a way of structuring all the amazing info we've all read .......and forgot!
let alone  a folder full of youtube clips to learn from!
just my tuppence!!
matsu


----------



## geezer (Apr 10, 2009)

One thing I haven't seen so far is a really beautiful book on WC/WT. You know, something in a big, hardbound coffee-table format with beautiful photography, elegant type-set and lay-out, and quality information. Leung Ting's _Wing Tsun Kuen_ has the size and depth, but artistically speaking has about as much appeal as a high school year book. I'd like to find a book as aesthetically pleasing and sophisticated as the art of WT/WC. Have any of you come across anything like that?


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 10, 2009)

geezer said:


> One thing I haven't seen so far is a really beautiful book on WC/WT. You know, something in a big, hardbound coffee-table format with beautiful photography, elegant type-set and lay-out, and quality information. Leung Ting's _Wing Tsun Kuen_ has the size and depth, but artistically speaking has about as much appeal as a high school year book. I'd like to find a book as aesthetically pleasing and sophisticated as the art of WT/WC. Have any of you come across anything like that?


 
Get to writing and taking the photos and I'll market it so we can get paid.


I would like a in depth WC book about philosphpy and mental part of it amongst other things as opposed to the books that I see available now that just show photos and techniques.


----------



## Joab (Apr 10, 2009)

My former Wing Chun school used to make "The Tao of Wing Chun" By Sifu James DeMille required reading. I didn't read it. DeMille was a student of Bruce Lee for a few months. The Sifu that required it was a fellow Sifu, John N. Beal, he used to be DeMille's student until he came up with his own system Tsun Jo Wing Chun. A friend read it, he said it was new agey, and that was the biggest difference between DeMille and Beal, Beal wasn't into new agey stuff. This is from a friend, I don't know if that is true.


----------



## bully (Apr 11, 2009)

Shaun Rawcliffes books are very good, they explain alot about WC in general.

The Tao of Gung Fu, which is Bruce Lee's notes thrown together ina book is a good read too.

I am suprised there isnt a dedicated mag for WC, a quarterly thing or something. To be honest there must be more than enough info for one these days. With all the different branches/masters/schools around the world.

I know there have been interviews and articles in general MA mags but it does seem surprising there isnt a WC mag. Especially judging by the quality of some MA mags I see and by the subject of some other mags. God if model trainmakers can think of something to fill a mag every month or so,we must be able to!!

Dont know enough about the subject but its just a thought for you talented writers out there.


----------



## Ogriv83 (Apr 11, 2009)

There is a online magazine called at wingchunmagazine.com. Is pretty good and there always looking for contributions and idea. The number of knowledable people on here realy could make some good additions.


----------



## geezer (Apr 12, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Get to writing and taking the photos and I'll market it so we can get paid.
> 
> 
> I would like a in depth WC book about philosphpy and mental part of it amongst other things as opposed to the books that I see available now that just show photos and techniques.



Yep. That's the ticket. History, culture, philosophy,... with some technique. And some beautiful photography, maybe with some really well done calligraphy. An "Art" book as much as a WC book. I've seen some wonderful books like this showcasing traditional Japanese arts as well as Tai Chi. If it was done really well, it would promote our art with dignity and (almost) every lineage would embrace it. Someday, maybe when I retire, I _would_ like to attempt such a thing.


----------



## JGreber (Apr 15, 2009)

When it comes to wing chun books, you should go online and look around. Your sure to find something useful. Any of the Leung Ting books are good. If your looking for history on the subject and a general look at the separate wing chun families, then you should pick up Complete Wing Chun, author Robert Chu/ Rene Ritchie.


----------



## geezer (Apr 15, 2009)

JGreber said:


> _When it comes to wing chun books, you should go online and look around. Your sure to find something useful. Any of the Leung Ting books are good...[_quote]
> 
> Leung Ting's books are available through Wing Lam, as is a whole ton of other cool stuff. The trouble with Leung Ting's books is that they are difficult to understand and apply if you haven't trained in his system. Also, like so many books in this field they have a distinctly amateurish look and a lot of typos in the English translation. For example the most recently published book of his on Chi-sau (sections 3 and 4 in the WT system) kept referring to "plugging hand". It made no sense at all... until I saw the reference to the romanized Cantonese term "kau sau" which means _"plucking hand"._ Similar sound...but a huge difference. Oh well, the proof reader was Will Parker. Blame him.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 15, 2009)

Keith Kernspecht's book _On Single Combat, _is very good. A lot of pictures but nothing visually spectacular, just the typical MA book stuff


----------



## Domino (Jun 2, 2009)

I would recommend the bunch of books Samuel Kwok.
Intro to WC / Mastering WC / Trad wooden dummy book.



matsu said:


> *you could build a pretty decent manual just copying all Mooks posts to be honest!!! his contributions to to my research has been invaluable*.



I agree, knowledge is free, but some dont divulge.
Dont think he has seen so will bumps.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 2, 2009)

These are books written by my late Sifu Jim Fung.
I don't know if they are still sold , and I don't know if they are available in Britain or America.
But they are pretty easy to read and understand , they're not overloaded with Chinese terminology or too much scientific stuff , just plain English.

WING CHUN KUNG FU
- an effective and logical approach to self defence
by Sifu Jim Fung and Karen Armstrong

THE AUTHENTIC WING CHUN WEAPONS
-long pole and butterfly knives
by Sifu Jim Fung and Karen Armstrong


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey Mook,
I've found those books by Sifu Jim Fung to be quite viable. I personally enjoyed the way they were written & presented in fact I've read them quite a few times, definitely recommended.

Domino,
I have "intro to wing chun" but do you know where to purchase the rest? I actually haven't seen the other ones you mentioned.

Thanks,


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 2, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Hey Mook,
> I've found those books by Sifu Jim Fung to be quite viable. I personally enjoyed the way they were written & presented in fact I've read them quite a few times, definitely recommended.
> 
> Domino,
> ...


 
Glad you like it Tensei , I'm quite sick of the blue one to be perfectly honest.
It was our text book , and as an instructor I was expected to read it over and over again and know the sucker back to front.


----------



## Domino (Jun 3, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Domino,
> I have "intro to wing chun" but do you know where to purchase the rest? I actually haven't seen the other ones you mentioned.
> Thanks,



Hope this help you. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...pe=ss&index=books-uk&field-author=Samuel Kwok


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

Domino said:


> Hope this help you.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...pe=ss&index=books-uk&field-author=Samuel Kwok




Sorry, missed this post. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Domino (Jun 30, 2009)

No problem, information swap 
your welcome !


----------



## TinTin_57 (Jul 2, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I picked up a book at the used bookstore back in December, _"Wing Chun Kung-Fu"_ by J. Limm Yee (technical editor Bruce Lee), which was published in 1972.  Interesting reading, so far I am just skimming it and seeing some similarity to isshinryu, my style karate.



I have this one as well and I read it cover to cover when it arrived. Very good book as are some of the other non Wing Chun ones in this series. I would recommend this one.


----------



## TinTin_57 (Jul 2, 2009)

Domino said:


> Hope this help you.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...pe=ss&index=books-uk&field-author=Samuel Kwok



The 'Mastering Wing Chun' book via the link above is excellent, especially of course if you are a member of the Samuel Kwok Association. The photos are very clear and easy to follow and this has supplemented my class time immensley


----------



## bully (Nov 10, 2009)

Just got "Look beyond the pointing finger, the combat philosophy of Wong Shun Leung" by David Peterson. (expanded 2nd edition)

Not my lineage but I dont really care.

Will let you guys know what I think. Going to start it this week.

Got it from http://www.everythingwingchun.com/wing-chun-books-ving-tsun-books-wing-tsun-books-s/63.htm


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 10, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about these? There are two volumes.
http://www.amazon.com/Wing-Chun-Compendium-Wayne-Belonoha/dp/1412028191


----------



## bully (Nov 22, 2009)

bully said:


> Just got "Look beyond the pointing finger, the combat philosophy of Wong Shun Leung" by David Peterson. (expanded 2nd edition)
> 
> Not my lineage but I dont really care.
> 
> ...



All chunners should read this book, its awesome.

That is all.


----------



## vincehardy3 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have many books on Wing Chun, and I agree, "Look Beyond the Pointing Finger:  The Combat Philosophy of Wong Shun Leung," by David Patterson is a must read.  I consider it to be the most prized book among the assorted reads that I have on Wing Chun.  He points out principles that are not shrouded in outdated methods of combat.  The info is valuable and very useful for today's fighters.


----------



## David Peterson (Mar 11, 2010)

Gentlemen, thank you very much for the generous comments about my book - I hope that re-reading it will continue to provide inspiration in your training in the future - I really don't take much credit for it as the bulk of the contents are the wisdom and legacy of my late Sifu, ...I am simply helping to spread his message to a wider audience now that he is no longer here to do so himself 

As a word of warning to would-be purchasers of the book: please *DO NOT *buy copies from 'Amazon.com' as they are *NOT *selling the actual newly released *Expanded 2nd Edition *- instead (and completely out of my control) they are selling a cheap facsimile copy of the original 2001 1st Edition of the book which is of an especially inferior quality - caveat emptor!


----------



## vankuen (Mar 11, 2010)

It is indeed a great book!  David does a great job at bringing to life what it might have been like to know and train under wsl.  If only all of us were so lucky to have experienced the wisdom of such a man!  

Fwiw, I bought mine from crane publications I think.  Definitely the second Ed.


----------

